# Availability of iPads and accessories



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was in the Apple Store in Arlington, VA today, and they had at least one 64 GB 3G iPad up for grabs as well as Apple covers and camera kits.

After living with my iPad for awhile, even though I love my Levenger stand while I'm home and in the living room, I decided to get a folding stand to use in my office or sewing room and when I travel. This one was available today at the Apple Store. It can be used upright as shown, or at a typing angle. It's beautiful, practical and sort of matches my bluetooth keyboard:
















I've looked, can't find it on Amazon, but here's the link at the Apple store:

http://store.apple.com/us/product/H1895ZM/A?mco=MTY3ODQ5OTY
and the company website:
http://twelvesouth.com/products/compass/

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gadgetgirl--what happened!  I was going to respond to your post

Anyway, I think there was one similar that was posted before, but I've not seen one quite like this (and yes, it was pricey compared to some) but sooooo pretty.  

Betsy


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

That stand looks like one that Victoria recommended to us back in JUne. SHe hot hers from ebay for much less than the Apple store is sedlling them.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,26758.msg530841.html#msg530841

http://cgi.ebay.com/Portable-Adjustable-Laptop-Holder-Stand-Apple-iPad-/180516591033?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a07a095b9#ht_2266wt_962


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gadgetgirl--what happened! I was going to respond to your post
> 
> Anyway, I think there was one similar that was posted before, but I've not seen one quite like this (and yes, it was pricey compared to some) but sooooo pretty.
> 
> Betsy


I had put all of my reply in the quote brackets so I deleted and reposted.  LOL
It really does look like a nice stand.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It is similar, but the one that Victoria posted didn't speak to me enough to buy a second stand, since I have my lovely Levenger (which my husband bought for me)....but this one did, even though it was pricey.  What can I say, I'm a sucker for a pretty face.    Maybe it was because it was right there in front of me...

I was surprised to see Camera Kits on the wall, as I thought I had read just recently that people were still trying to find them.

Betsy


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

I got the one recommended by Victoria, and it's worked out well for me. It looks like this one of Betsy's is a bit smaller though, at least when folded:

<<Folded flat, Compass is a mere 7-inches long by 1-inch wide, about the size of a candy bar.>>

The one I have is 8 inches long and 2 inches wide. If you're planning on carrying it around with you, the smaller size may be a deal-breaker.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The Compass is gorgeous.  My problem with it is threefold--the angles are not adjustable, so there are two positions only, very upright for viewing, or very very low for typing.  The short typing leg has been reported as being somewhat unstable in use--in order to use the home button, for example, you need to make sure to provide support with your other fingers beneath the iPad, or else the iPad becomes unbalanced and can fall off the stand.  And that short leg means it doesn't work well for a lap stand for typing.  

On the plus side, it has a much smaller footprint while in use than the eBay one, which is a big deal for travelers--especially for places like airplane tray tables.  The eBay stand is a tough fit in such a tight space.  And as I said, it's just beautiful, whereas the eBay one is pretty ugly.  I covet the looks of the Compass!

I was really hoping the Compass had identical functionality to the eBay cheapie, but unfortunately, I wasn't impressed. At that price point, and with my previous experience with TwelveSouth products, I expected much more.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I bought the slightly clunkier version from ebay for $16.99 shipped that VictoriaP posted earlier and it works beautifully.The Apple version is a bit sleeker though $40 plus tax for a stand seems a bit steep.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> And as I said, it's just beautiful, whereas the eBay one is pretty ugly.


Did you get the black or white one?

I got the black one, and I don't think it's ugly. It fact, I think it matches the iPad perfectly.  And with the brushed metal button and inserts, it goes well with the bluetooth keyboard too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> The Compass is gorgeous. My problem with it is threefold--the angles are not adjustable, so there are two positions only, very upright for viewing, or very very low for typing. The short typing leg has been reported as being somewhat unstable in use--in order to use the home button, for example, you need to make sure to provide support with your other fingers beneath the iPad, or else the iPad becomes unbalanced and can fall off the stand. And that short leg means it doesn't work well for a lap stand for typing.
> 
> On the plus side, it has a much smaller footprint while in use than the eBay one, which is a big deal for travelers--especially for places like airplane tray tables. The eBay stand is a tough fit in such a tight space. And as I said, it's just beautiful, whereas the eBay one is pretty ugly. I covet the looks of the Compass!
> 
> I was really hoping the Compass had identical functionality to the eBay cheapie, but unfortunately, I wasn't impressed. At that price point, and with my previous experience with TwelveSouth products, I expected much more.


Thanks for the info, I admit I bought it on appearance.  I love compasses, have several, and it really does look like a compass when closed.

I don't have a problem with the lack of adjustability, I find with my Levenger stand I seldom intentionally use more than one level. But if that's an important factor, no, this isn't the right stand. For me, I used it last night both in my office and in the quilting studio, and it was perfect! I haven't tried to use it in the lower position, but I'll let you know. EDIT: How hard are these people pushing their home buttons?  If I push the home button harder than I need to, it does wobble. Since I have the bluetooth keyboard, I seldom type right on the iPad itself....and I have the Apple cover if needs be.... I'm sure for most folk, the eBay one is a more practical purchase.  And I don't think the eBay one is ugly!

Betsy


----------



## Monermaje (Aug 3, 2010)

.You make enough from your iPods and iPads  and Macs. Why do you need to have such expensive accessories? Tell me what you think below.


----------

